
Today is a bad day to buy a GPS watch - jcklnruns
http://chrislukic.com/android-fitness/
======
roh26it
Well, won't these companies finally open their silos to Google and Apple? What
is to fear here?

~~~
clukic
2 things. My guess is they'll hold onto that data like gold, because it's
their only leverage. And 2 you'll have bought a dedicated runners watch at
$250+ when you can get an integrated watch that can run apps and give you
directions and recieve text messages for less.

